
Show HN: BeachfrontDigital, the best way to keep track of your domain names - NetOpWibby
https://beachfront.digital
======
NetOpWibby
This is me scratching my own itch and taking cues from "The 7 Day Startup". I
buy domains on a regular basis and often from more than one registrar. As a
result, I tend to forget I have some domains! True story, I ran a WHOIS search
on a domain I own, a couple months ago. Terrible.

The core functionality is there but there are still a couple unfinished pages.
As I am working on this in my spare time, I am loosely setting the official
launch for December 1st. There's a mailing list on the site but if you'd like
to be a part of the beta for $5 off the first year (regular price is
$11/year), feel free to shoot me an email at hello(at)beachfront.digital.

And of course, there's a Twitter account:
[https://twitter.com/@BeachfrontD](https://twitter.com/@BeachfrontD)

:)

------
brudgers
The pricing does not seem sustainable. 1000 users is less than $1000/month in
revenue, but still 1000 potential sources of requests customer service. Even
worse, people for whom $cost>$11/year to manage domain names is a deal breaker
are more likely to be people who need a high level of customer service in
areas that don't scale.

If it's a problem that needs a paid solution, then it's worth at least
$500/year and maybe $100/month. Those are likely to be the sort of customers
who will request customer service that can drive really useful features. And
there will be revenue to support providing customer service and developing new
features.

Good luck.

~~~
NetOpWibby
I wish I got emailed when comments were made. Anyhoo, the service is extremely
simple and is designed in a way to minimize customer service requests. I think
the kind of customer who has multiple domain names across several registrars
would be an advanced computer user.

As for the pricing, I'm taking a page out of Pinboard's book. I love using
that service and the pricing makes sense (to me). I'll certainly keep your
suggestions in mind though, thanks!

------
jastr
I'm on mobile, and I've taken a look at the site. I'm not sure what it does.

~~~
NetOpWibby
Yeah, I could've added more information, but I've been working on features.
Please refer to my comment on this story for more info!

